# Textures in the Firepit



## Wyjid (Apr 20, 2009)

1







2






3


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 20, 2009)

Whoa, these are cool!
Usually I am no such big fan of shallow focus-picture-vanishes-in-blurriness photos, but that last one here could become one that might convince me otherwise.
You say "in the firepit"... is it burnt wood?


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 20, 2009)

yep. the two are. the middle one is some unburnt would with fungus stains and bug holes.


----------



## abraxas (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice. Makes me want to try some burning embers, but don't want to have some sad ~melted camera story.


----------



## ernie (Apr 20, 2009)

cool. did you use a macro lens for this?


----------



## woojiebear (Apr 20, 2009)

very cool pics
the 2nd one is my favorite
detail is really nice
well done


----------



## KmH (Apr 20, 2009)

I like the contrast in all of them. #1 rocks.


----------



## timethief (Apr 20, 2009)

great stuff. you're on fire today.


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 20, 2009)

ernie said:


> cool. did you use a macro lens for this?




yep. a 50mm super takumar macro.
thanks timethief.


----------



## Fox Paw (Apr 20, 2009)

Good work.  I like these.


----------



## Rere (Apr 23, 2009)

Way cool! And I also would like to know if you used a macro lens????


----------



## Wyjid (Apr 23, 2009)

Rere said:


> Way cool! And I also would like to know if you used a macro lens????


 
yep. a 50mm super takumar macro


----------



## Mendoza (Apr 24, 2009)

1 is quite cool but I like 2 the best.  For some reason it vaguely evokes a Rorschach, even though it doesn't really look like one.


----------



## soods (Apr 29, 2009)

these are great pics to take. i have spent many hours taking shots of this stuff. there are so many awesome textures in one little fire. 
very nice.


----------



## Wyjid (May 13, 2009)

what's a Rorschach?


----------



## malkhaz (May 14, 2009)

I like the first one


----------



## ValDR (May 15, 2009)

Nice textures. Love them all.


----------

